# i need a WOK.



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 13, 2014)

i cant believe it. i'm a chinese guy and i know very little about WOKS. my stepdad the chinese chef guy passed away before teaching me about them. i just never wanted one, really. my stove is not powerful enough.

that changed. i got a new camp stove. it is like a mild turkey fryer burner. 30,000 BTU. should be hot enough with some do some wok-work. all outdoors where i wont fume out my kitchen/home.

my stepdad had two types. a Szechwan one with a single big handle down one end. he also had a bigger one with two loop handels at two ends..more cantonese style cooking..i think? my siblings got those woks..i have no idea what to buy, if i am gonna get one for myself.

simple stir fry at home..noodles..chow fan..etc.

what do you suggest?


----------



## daveb (Aug 13, 2014)

I found this to be a good read. Well written and informative. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0743238273/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The Wok Shop in San Fran is a good place to start shopping. I like the carbon steel - you can spend more on stainless, cast iron or non-stick - but a well seasoned carbon is a joy to be had. I use mine outside on a modified fryer burner for the same reasons you cite. Just make sure you take all your "stuff" outside with you cause once the chowing begins you'll be busy. 

Have fun with it.


----------



## erickso1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Saw this in a previous thread. Thought it was awesome.

[video=youtube_share;UGXGJD2xTzQ]http://youtu.be/UGXGJD2xTzQ[/video]


----------



## mikemac (Aug 13, 2014)

The bay area is a big area....but Wok Shop is a good starting point....or the restaurant supply house that services your largest Asian community. That said, what is your heat source, and I'd probably get one bigger than you think you should.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 13, 2014)

thanks. been to the Wok Shop..(Across the street they sell the best egg tarts "dan tats" on this green planet)

i always thought it was just tourist trap..went to the website and found they now have a wok-shop brand wok that may be the ticket.

one big handle. carbon steel, hammered..14"..semi flat bottom..$25. i'm gonna drop by next weekend.

get some egg tarts


----------



## Zerob (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a 16in one with the long metal handle. Wood handles feel loose and is more maintenance.

Also if you still have friends in Asian restaurants, ask them to season the wok for you. That's what I did. Restaurants have way higher heat and the old chefs know how to do it right.


----------



## Talim (Aug 13, 2014)

I got the hand hammered one from the WokShop but I prefer the smoother carbon steel with the round bottom from Trimark restaurant supply in SF also. It's much easier to clean and I think it is slightly thicker material also. They cost about the same.


----------



## Robert (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife prefer a carbon one with a round bottom , because you don't need so much oil with a round bottom and it stirs more easely .


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 13, 2014)

A cheap carbon wok is best...Thinner metal heats faster and also loses it faster. I have a lodge cast iron wok that takes forever to heat and once you add anything it cools down really fast.


----------



## Sambal (Aug 13, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> thanks. been to the Wok Shop..(Across the street they sell the best egg tarts "dan tats" on this green planet)
> 
> i always thought it was just tourist trap..went to the website and found they now have a wok-shop brand wok that may be the ticket.
> 
> ...




Talking the Wok: 

I'm glad you decided on a carbon steel wok. Through the many years, I've used stainless steel (silly me, terrible hot spots), Anolon and Scanpan nonstick (bit dubious with the high temps and besides they last a year or so at most), a beautiful cast iron Le Creuset which I still have but very rarely use (great for some things but not versatile in terms of controlling the heat going up or down which is necessary with most wok cooking imo) and for many many years now, a couple of carbon steel ones. Well seasoned and treated right (pay attention to how you wash/clean them not just the initial seasoning) they will by your friends for life. I prefer the round bottomed ones. A 14" is usually a good size but a 16" may be better if you're cooking for more people. Your heat source is crucial to enjoying a wok. Nothing beats a charcoal stove but that's way too difficult on an everyday basis. The best alternative now is of course gas with plenty of power (3 rings at least). Finally, make sure you've got a good fit of the wok bottom on your trivets. 

And now, done talking . . . go walk your wok!


----------



## Clarence (Aug 19, 2014)

Moment of truth. Could someone please tell me if you have never ever cleaned your wok?


----------



## Sambal (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, I do everytime I use it. But only with a dedicated soft dishwashing brush and never with detergents. The same for all my carbon steel and cast iron pans.


----------



## daveb (Aug 19, 2014)

What he said. Though I have been known to use a well rinsed greenie. And always (all carbon) in a warm oven to dry overnight.


----------



## Clarence (Aug 19, 2014)

daveb said:


> What he said. Though I have been known to use a well rinsed greenie. And always (all carbon) in a warm oven to dry overnight.



All I can say is that I wish I had an oven that large at home.


----------



## Talim (Aug 19, 2014)

I clean my wok right after I use. Sometimes I have to clean it between uses. I usually use a green scrubbie with a little bit of dish soap and lots of water. As long as you don't scrub hard, the seasoning shouldn't come off. I dry mines off with paper towel and then put it back in the flame for a few minutes. If you watch a few videos of a pro wok chef then you'll see them scrubbing and cleaning the wok all the time.


----------

